# finaly got My wood duck mounts from last year



## bander_TC50 (Aug 9, 2013)

these are the first wood ducks i ever shot and the first two for max to pick up.

from this





to this


----------



## nhancedsvt (Aug 9, 2013)

Who did the mounts?


----------



## bander_TC50 (Aug 9, 2013)

southlands


----------



## fatboy84 (Aug 9, 2013)

How much they charge for a mount like that?


----------



## Gut_Pile (Aug 9, 2013)

Wow


----------



## bander_TC50 (Aug 9, 2013)

250 per bird and 10 for the plate


----------



## hummdaddy (Aug 9, 2013)

great lookin birds man


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 9, 2013)

Gut_Pile said:


> Wow



i think i agree.


how much for just the piece of wood?


----------



## nhancedsvt (Aug 9, 2013)

That's a lot for that type of mount


----------



## bkl021475 (Aug 9, 2013)

Congrats on your birds, but he hammered you on the price of those!


----------



## bander_TC50 (Aug 9, 2013)

bkl021475 said:


> Congrats on your birds, but he hammered you on the price of those!



so what do you normally pay per bird, who does your work, and do you have pics to show? cause i can always go for cheaper work especially if its of better quality


----------



## nhancedsvt (Aug 9, 2013)

For around that same price, IMO you could have gotten work done by some premier taxidermists.


----------



## bander_TC50 (Aug 9, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> For around that same price, IMO you could have gotten work done by some premier taxidermists.



do you know of one that is relatively local to the augusta area? PM me if you need to.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 9, 2013)

Larry was only 225 the last ones I took him


----------



## krazybronco2 (Aug 9, 2013)

bander_TC50 said:


> do you know of one that is relatively local to the augusta area? PM me if you need to.





thompsonsz71 said:


> Larry was only 225 the last ones I took him



agree with Thompson and one day when we get the dogs together you can stop by the house and see the one Larry did from me. I will say it did take awhile to get back but he does get a lot of birds every year.


----------



## bkl021475 (Aug 10, 2013)

bander_TC50 said:


> so what do you normally pay per bird, who does your work, and do you have pics to show? cause i can always go for cheaper work especially if its of better quality



Casteel is $225 per bird, and he has got to be in the top 3 in quality in the state. Fortners work looks very good and I can't remember the other guys name. I'm not bashing your mounts or the guy who done them, but for the price you paid you could have got a better job. No offense intended, just don't like to see someone overpay for lesser quality. This is the first duck I did by myself last year if that says anything.


----------



## bkl021475 (Aug 10, 2013)

bander_TC50 said:


> do you know of one that is relatively local to the augusta area? PM me if you need to.



It's definitely worth the drive to have a superior job done for you.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 10, 2013)

rodney Casteel's work is awesome. 
dana stanford is one of the best around with birds (have a Can with him now).
ive had kevin batson do several for me and the look really good. 
seen enough of Fortners on here that you'd get a much better job with him too.

its something you're gonna be looking at for a long time. take the effort and go to someone that knows what they're doing.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 10, 2013)

krazybronco2 said:


> agree with Thompson and one day when we get the dogs together you can stop by the house and see the one Larry did from me. I will say it did take awhile to get back but he does get a lot of birds every year.



Brian I got a few from Larry and two turkeys as well and they all look great... You gonna start working dogs with us now?


----------



## bander_TC50 (Aug 10, 2013)

thompsonsz71 said:


> Brian I got a few from Larry and two turkeys as well and they all look great... You gonna start working dogs with us now?



yeah when i can find the time. busy right now trying to get the house ready to sell.


----------



## bander_TC50 (Aug 10, 2013)

thompson, shoot me larry's info in a PM


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 10, 2013)

killer elite said:


> with that killer blind you should be able to get a couple of birds to mount.



I'm hoping so as soon as I can get it finished! Working on getting console out and changing something's around right now... Camo coming soon!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 10, 2013)

bander_TC50 said:


> thompson, shoot me larry's info in a PM



Larry's info is all online... Larry's Stewart's wildlife art...


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Taxidermy*

You can do much better for that money.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 10, 2013)

The problem with Southland is that they never can keep a good bird man. Larry Stewart who some people are refering you to got his start at Southland and used to do all of thier bird mounts ( a long time ago). He since has opened up his own shop like others that used to work for Trey at Southland. Long story short the owner of the business doesnt touch hardly any mounts anymore and has a regular turnover of " taxidermists" who work for him. I don't use Larry anymore for birds because of fleshing issues i have had with his mounts but others will tell you great stories and success about Larry. To each is own. To me there is not a "Great" birdman in Auguata that is currently accepting new customers. If it were my bird i would take a little drive to find a better one. That is strictly my opinion with my experiences with taxidermists around Augusta.........But we all know that opinions are like elbows and we all have our own!!


----------



## ccbowhunt (Apr 8, 2014)

nhancedsvt said:


> That's a lot for that type of mount



I agree. They look pretty good, but that is a bit much. I got Larry Stewart to do mine and it was 220 flat, and I'm not trying to be a jerk, but mine are beautiful. Look up Mr. Stewart next time. I'll never go anywhere else.


----------



## killerv (Apr 11, 2014)

congrats on the birds but that is a very high price for that type of mount. 

I'll try to post up a pick of a flying woodduck pair  Casteel did for me a few years back. It's great and a much better piece of wood than yours and for much less total cost. Not saying take it to him,but just as an example as for the money, you can do a ton better.

Also, wood should always be included in price, you should never pay extra for wood unless its something extraordinary that the taxi paid a premium for.  Usually when you get two birds on one piece of wood,you get a discount because one technically didn't require a 2nd piece of wood.


----------



## bander_TC50 (Apr 11, 2014)

trust me i learned my lesson. i will not be using that taxi again.


----------

